# Goat Injury - not healing



## Obernewtyn (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, been a member for a while but can't remember my old login - we didn't have animals for a long time but we're now on 16 acres and building our herd!

I have a problem though - my baby Boer goat was attacked by a dog, the vet said one of the punctures was close to blood vessels on her neck and would swell, but the swelling would go down after time. It's been a month and it's still a large, hard, oval-shaped lump on the side of her neck. It's so large she holds her head to the side. She seems otherwise healthy and happy, eating, pooping etc. Have I jist not waited long enough? Is there something I can do? Or should she go to the vet again?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2016)

Take her back in for a re-check.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 17, 2016)

The goat probably has an abscess. Very common after a puncture wound by a dog. I'd get her back into see the vet.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 17, 2016)

Same as the above. Bring her back in. Better to be safe than sorry. GOod luck!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd agree with those above... Might be a good idea if for no other reason than to get the goat checked over once more from the incident. Does the large hard oval lump "move around" under the skin or is it firm/attached in its placement? Also, how "large" is it? If it moves around, it's most likely a cyst and if you're feeling like you and your goat are up for a challenge, you could attempt to lance it yourself and see what "comes out" of the procedure. When I was young, I bought my mom a long haired German Shepherd that always used to get ingrown hair cysts. I would regularly lance and drain them. Man were they nasty...


----------



## Obernewtyn (Feb 22, 2016)

UPDATE: Vet came and saw her today. The 'lump' is actually her spine curving around due to nerve damage, and she's like that for life. But she's not in pain, so all good!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 23, 2016)

Glad you know what it is and that there is no pain.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 23, 2016)

Well now you know!  Not perfect, but not life threatening and if she's doing fine with it, life's good.


----------

